
Why skin is a better lens than glass - ColinWright
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21128193.800-why-skin-is-a-better-lens-than-glass.html
======
yread
> In May, they imaged gold nanoparticles at a resolution of just 97
> nanometres, to show that scattering lenses can image below the 200-nanometre
> limit of conventional optical lenses >They used a 450-micrometre-thick slice
> of fresh rat skin as a lens.

wow!

